# My band needs a singer! where can I get one?



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

We've been singer less for over a month and it's getting frustrating.

We are a great band ~ we have a following and we know what we want and like yet since our singer flew the coop (mutual feelings) it been a BITCH to replace him!


overhear.ca............ad is on there. Kijiji too........

where can I find a singer? Any websites you guys know of I do not???


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

You could try bandmix.ca


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

http://www.bandmix.ca/search/

Here's the link.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks!!!!

I'll try that.


----------

